# Not a classic point, but they all count



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

on our way back from the last drive and Rubes was still hunting, caught scent of this hen pheasant on a back wind, hence the unorthodox point 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jp92qyXFiPI&list=UURFi6tONhp7kqXuLVq5EkGQ&index=2


----------

